# Shallow mount Vs. Regular subs...any output difference?



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

I was in a shop yesterday, contemplating my next sub setup...sales guy said that shallow mount subs won't have good SQ or output in a trunk...is this true? If so, why?


Gjmallory - sent from my phone...VW Cabrio Current set-up: alpine 7892, boston 64.3 3-ways, audiocontrol eql, eclipse ea4322, eclipse xa1000, jl audio 10w0 (in a sealed box)


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

gjmallory said:


> I was in a shop yesterday, contemplating my next sub setup...sales guy said that shallow mount subs won't have good SQ or output in a trunk...is this true? If so, why?
> 
> 
> Gjmallory - sent from my phone...VW Cabrio Current set-up: alpine 7892, boston 64.3 3-ways, audiocontrol eql, eclipse ea4322, eclipse xa1000, jl audio 10w0 (in a sealed box)


Hexibase (the enclosure maker) said he would never ever try a shallow mount woofer. I think its simple, they are not built like the regular subwoofers. The motor is way different. Even the cone is different.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Nitpicking incoming...Hexibase is the YouTube username. PWK Designs is the enclosure design company.


----------



## amkarlix (Oct 22, 2009)

I have the polk audio mm1040's which do a pretty good job.


----------



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> Hexibase (the enclosure maker) said he would never ever try a shallow mount woofer. I think its simple, they are not built like the regular subwoofers. The motor is way different. Even the cone is different.


Ok, so the motor and cone is way different...but why does that mean that they have less SQ or output? Just to clarify, I don't have a preference toward them, I am just looking for more detail about WHY. I would hate to eliminate a possible solution for my set-up, just because they are different. 

Gjmallory - sent from my phone...VW Cabrio Current set-up: alpine 7892, boston 64.3 3-ways, audiocontrol eql, eclipse ea4322, eclipse xa1000, jl audio 10w0 (in a sealed box)


----------



## 45Colt45 (Sep 24, 2011)

subscribed, I would like to get more input on this also.


----------



## dipitydoo (Aug 23, 2011)

given physical space limitations, excursion limited output will be more challenging to design. some of these subs have the motor mounted in the front of the cone. as for sq considerations, i don't really buy that. i don't really see any specific design limitatinos that would make the sq worse. i believe the first few generations of the shallow mount subs were sub par in performance compared to standard ones. technology and experience have improved however, and these days, there are lots of high performing thin subs out there. even though they might not compare output wise with the top spl subs.


----------



## Yepvegas (Sep 23, 2009)

subscribed also. I have been wondering about this myself seems to be many opinions on the subject. I am thinking of installing subs under my front seat. Not sure if it will work well enough though.


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

There is nothing inherent in the designs of a shallow subwoofer that says it cannot produce output without distortion (sq). Where they differ is in the amount of stroke (x-max) that they have. They cannot travel forwards/backwards as a far as a typical non-shallow subwoofer. This can translate directly into less maximum output (spl). Please remember that this is in general only. There are some regular subwoofers with limited x-max, and there are a few shallow subs that have descent x-max. If one shallow sub doesn't give you enough output, add more subs .


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

trumpet said:


> Nitpicking incoming...Hexibase is the YouTube username. PWK Designs is the enclosure design company.


LOL, well why not say Peter W. Kulicki instead of PWK designs. By the way I like his rants, so true and you can tell his very well educated by the way he speaks and those big ****ing words he uses.:laugh:


----------

